# Most Annoying Sound In The World!



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...for me, its the loon sound.

no, not the sound of a real loon, but the sampled sound used by creatively challenged advertising agencies trying to attract the attention of the cottage crowd. 

i have even heard it used to advertise products that have absolutely nothing whatsoever to do with cottagers or cottage life.



-dh


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, to each his own I guess. The most annoying sound to me is that really abstract jazz. You know the kind where the guitarist goes way out on a limb and never returns? It actually gives me nervous ticks. I'd take a fake loon over that any day. I know lots of people who would disagree with me though! :smile:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Well, to each his own I guess. The most annoying sound to me is that really abstract jazz. You know the kind where the guitarist goes way out on a limb and never returns? It actually gives me nervous ticks. I'd take a fake loon over that any day. I know lots of people who would disagree with me though! :smile:


...my drummer, for one!!!!

he loves that stuff!

my girlfriend feels exactly as you do, despite the fact that she loves music in general.

i'm somewhere in the middle..

-dh


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> Well, to each his own I guess. The most annoying sound to me is that really abstract jazz. You know the kind where the guitarist goes way out on a limb and never returns? It actually gives me nervous ticks. I'd take a fake loon over that any day. I know lots of people who would disagree with me though! :smile:


I have a similar problem with most styles of jazz, unfortunately. I love most music, and can listen to pretty much anything, but most of the faster jazz "noodling" on any instrument leaves me cold. I remember when I was younger trying to listen to John McLaughlin or Coltrane, because everyone raved about their stuff ... nothing! I do enjoy jazz stuff like Chet Baker, Billi Holiday, Louis Armstrong ie stuff where I can hear individual notes of the solo. "Yeah, I can hear that you know lots of modes and scales, but do you have to squeeze every one into every solo ?"


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Muskrat love?"*

I still get the willies when I hear that chittering sound effect in the old Carpenters' song "Muskrat Love".

That song was played so often when it first came out that not only did I grow to hate it but I was driven even further to the point where I considered it...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

For me it's a toss up between a Roland Jazz Chorus with a tonne of distortion and a Strat (or anything else for that matter) pluged into a marshall with the presence cranked.

Either one is razor blades to my ears.

My non musical choice would be a human (especially a child or female) screaming in pain or terror.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> My non musical choice would be a human (especially a child or female) screaming in pain or terror.



Hey Andy, do you remember those annoying "Longos" supermarket radio ads where they used a kid's choir with not one of the little rats actually hitting the right notes?

It got to where I had nearly busted my finger hitting the button on the car radio whenever the ad started to shriek...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

I've done several seasons of radio golf ads and now I often spot a competitor's ad using Tropical Bird Sample #1 or #2  global warming is one thing but.......

I hate the sound of anything falling and hitting the tongue and groove instant flooring planks...it has a hollow resonance that makes my shoulder blades curl back and smack each other :frown: 

Andy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

A slightly out of tune horn section has got to be close to the top of the list for me.

An out of tune ANYthing really.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

My first wife!


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Yoko Ono???


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Anything "Star FM" plays >.<


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Alarm clock buzzer. No contest.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Tone deaf people who like to sing out of tune or in the wrong key at the top of their lungs..:zzz:


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

Britney Spears


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

When you step on snow, that crunching sound. EEEEEEEEEEEE!.


----------



## Mahogany Martin (Mar 2, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> Alarm clock buzzer. No contest.


+1 on that!!

But the poor little loon tho, it takes a mean guy to hate the sound of a loon :smile:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> A slightly out of tune horn section has got to be close to the top of the list for me.
> 
> An out of tune ANYthing really.


Back in the early 70's there was a local band called Vehicle that had some chart success. Anyhow, one night I was at a local spot called the Hunt Club and Vehicle was playing. They were covering Jethro Tull's "Locomotive Breath" which was one of my favourites when the band leader took the solo with his trumpet!

It sounded so ghastly and so inappropriate to the arrangement that I walked out and refused to ever go see that band again!

I mean, even I've got SOME taste!:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Paul McCartney singing 'Silly Love Songs'.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

adamthemute said:


> Alarm clock buzzer. No contest.


Yeah, despite how bad Silly Love Songs sounds, I've got to go with that. I surprised my alarm clock has survived so long given the verbal and physical abuse I've given it.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

My metronome... it doesn't click, oh no, it's got a high pitched ear piercing beep.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Poorly played bagpipes. And operatic singing by non-opera singers.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Wild Bill said:


> Back in the early 70's there was a local band called Vehicle that had some chart success. Anyhow, one night I was at a local spot called the Hunt Club and Vehicle was playing. They were covering Jethro Tull's "Locomotive Breath" which was one of my favourites when the band leader took the solo with his trumpet!
> 
> It sounded so ghastly and so inappropriate to the arrangement that I walked out and refused to ever go see that band again!
> 
> ...


 
That would have been Carlo DiBatista - He's an agent and the band is now called PowerHouse - well some semblance of it anyway.

I used to do sound at allot of ethnic gigs durring the '90's and I was working at a gig for a Croation rock band. Their first song they did was a Guns and Roses tune (Terminator theame song) - everything was pretty normal until the guitar solo part came along and one of the guitar players did a 'powerslide' on his knees into the middle of the stage with an accordian that he had plugged into his Marshall. I though it was kind of odd and amusing, but every solo that night was done on an accordian.

The guy was good, but now every time I hear that song I can't get the image of that guy playing the accordian out of my head...


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> That would have been Carlo DiBatista - He's an agent and the band is now called PowerHouse - well some semblance of it anyway.
> 
> I used to do sound at allot of ethnic gigs durring the '90's and I was working at a gig for a Croation rock band. Their first song they did was a Guns and Roses tune (Terminator theame song) - everything was pretty normal until the guitar solo part came along and one of the guitar players did a 'powerslide' on his knees into the middle of the stage with an accordian that he had plugged into his Marshall. I though it was kind of odd and amusing, but every solo that night was done on an accordian.
> 
> The guy was good, but now every time I hear that song I can't get the image of that guy playing the accordian out of my head...


Hmmm...."Sweet Child of Mine" soloed with an accordian...by any chance, did the guy later start a set dressed in hospital whites, singing "Like a Surgeon"? Or maybe he was quite overweight and covered "Eat It!"?

It just seems familiar somehow...:smile:

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> That would have been Carlo DiBatista - He's an agent and the band is now called PowerHouse - well some semblance of it anyway.
> 
> I used to do sound at allot of ethnic gigs durring the '90's and I was working at a gig for a Croation rock band. Their first song they did was a Guns and Roses tune (Terminator theame song) - everything was pretty normal until the guitar solo part came along and one of the guitar players did a 'powerslide' on his knees into the middle of the stage with an accordian that he had plugged into his Marshall. I though it was kind of odd and amusing, but every solo that night was done on an accordian.
> 
> The guy was good, but now every time I hear that song I can't get the image of that guy playing the accordian out of my head...


Thats hilarious!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Definition of a gentleman: someone who can play accordian, buts choses not to.

Every year at Messe and Namm there are 2 or three booths (these days more like 78) that sell cheap accessories for music(?). Unlike the big guys, they just have a draped table and about 150 tiny sh^&* metronones lined up in several rows, all going at the same time Do you want to talk about polyrhythm? Next to them is usually 2 college kids with a brilliant new noise reduction software solution and straight across, a soft spoken builder of wonderful OM style acoustic guitars......who hate life at that moment (4 days).....at Messe, there's the added benefit that the peddlers of said metronomes also chain smoke in their booth. They'll be there next year too!

Andy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> That would have been Carlo DiBatista - He's an agent and the band is now called PowerHouse - well some semblance of it anyway.
> 
> I used to do sound at allot of ethnic gigs durring the '90's and I was working at a gig for a Croation rock band. Their first song they did was a Guns and Roses tune (Terminator theame song) - everything was pretty normal until the guitar solo part came along and one of the guitar players did a 'powerslide' on his knees into the middle of the stage with an accordian that he had plugged into his Marshall. I though it was kind of odd and amusing, but every solo that night was done on an accordian.
> 
> The guy was good, but now every time I hear that song I can't get the image of that guy playing the accordian out of my head...



I remember Carlo and Vehicle playing the same clubs as my band back in the 80s. The trumpet never really turned me on, but as I recall the band was good.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I remember Carlo and Vehicle playing the same clubs as my band back in the 80s. The trumpet never really turned me on, but as I recall the band was good.


Which one? As I recall Carlo had a different lineup almost weekly it seemed from the early 70's on. 

I agree that for the most part the musicianship was there. His present band "Powerhouse" is a great blues/RB band, with lots of horns. These horns play the appropriate parts, thank heavens!:smile:

I also have to give Vehicle credit for having a radio hit. Most bands never do.

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Some might say me playing guitar .....


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

any band that is not in tune, including the drummer,and singers who cant sing.
we have all been there.
good luck
jimmy peters:rockon:


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

Highland Pipes.... Especially if there's any more than one... and Especially if he's any closer than 1/4 mile.... 


Like someone beating a baby to death with a cat.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Autotune: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md6rURKhZmA 



Andy


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> Highland Pipes.... Especially if there's any more than one... and Especially if he's any closer than 1/4 mile....
> 
> 
> Like someone beating a baby to death with a cat.


Being that I'm Scottish (born and raised in Greenock) I feel like I should object to that remark. Unfortunately ... I can't ... :frown:


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> Paul McCartney singing 'Silly Love Songs'.



You know I'm quoting myself here. I was going to give the same answer above, mainly 'cause I forgot I already answered this thread. My original comment still stands. Time for another beer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2007)

"Unfortunately ... I can't ..."
ONE Highland Piper CAN sound nice playing a pibroch at LEAST 2 misty mountains away (Or one loch, lengthwise)

Any closer, (Or any more than one) and they are the most horrible thing in the world

When it comes to pipes, nothing beats the Uilleann...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Now that I think of it, maybe Paul McCartney being beaten with a cat while singing 'Silly Love Songs'.

Or worse yet being beaten with Yoko Ono.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I have very mixed feelings about the pipes. Played well, solo or in groups, they can sound magnificent, but so often they aren't played well at all. Half of my heritage is Scottish so maybe I was born conflicted.

Living a block from the local Legion Hall I hear them practicing outside on the street in nice weather a couple of evenings a week, for several months of the year. They can't hear each other because the damn things are so loud, but anyone more than a few feet away hears them all, and they're not playing together! Since I operate a music teaching studio, often I have to close windows. 

Nonetheless, there are things I dislike more, like Silly Love Songs, Billy Don't Be A Hero, quasi R'n'B singers like Celine Dion...

Not much for bombards (the "musical" instrument) either. Listened to a whole set of a band with one last summer and it was the most hideous noise I've ever considered music. Luckily, they're pretty scarce around here.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

My feelings about bagpipes are not mixed at all.


I love them. I'm like a moth the a flame when I hear them.

As with any instrument, if they're out of tune it's terrible, but an out of tune guitar is just as bad, and I've heard plenty of _them_.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

I think Robert is on to something: Yoko Ono can be one of the worst sounds in the entire Universe. She sounds like a cat in heat being beaten with a wooden spoon. It is unimaginable horror. I bet they use her albums to torture people. And then follow it up with bag pipes.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

FenderMan said:


> I think Robert is on to something: Yoko Ono can be one of the worst sounds in the entire Universe. She sounds like a cat in heat being beaten with a wooden spoon. It is unimaginable horror. I bet they use her albums to torture people. And then follow it up with bag pipes.


I could never understand what John heard in Yoko's music??? I mean, here's a guy who is arguably one of the best songwriters of the 20th century, and he promoted Yoko??? Where's the logic in that?


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> I could never understand what John heard in Yoko's music??? I mean, here's a guy who is arguably one of the best songwriters of the 20th century, and he promoted Yoko??? Where's the logic in that?


I'm afraid that will have to remain one of the greatest mysteries of the twentieth century...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Politicians making promises.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Pipes can play _in-tune_????? I never knew that. I always thought of pipes as an ill wind that nobody blows good.



Well I feel the same about rap.

Pipes and drums are a beautiful sound in my opinion.

Pipes can be played as "in tune" as a guitar. Both are terrible when played otherwise.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I did some google research on tuning bagpipes. Many are not based on A=440, and the scale on the chanter is not always based on equal temperment, so now I know why pipes sound wrong to my western ears.
> 
> They are still not on my list of favourite sounds, but I did win $50 on Johnny Walters Trivia Company on CKCO TeeVee in the 80's for know that _Amazing Grace _by The Royal Scot Dragoons was the biggest selling bagpipe single. Most folks were guessing McCartney's _Mull of Kintyre_.



Many people feel the same about Eastern music. I love that also.

Forgetting about the equal tempered scale for a second, if one or more of the drones is not in tune bagpipes are as dissonant a sound as there is.


I guess it's a taste thing. Generally speaking, people either love or hate pipes. There's not a lot in between. I regularly use recorded pipe music to walk on to, and for bigger shows I actually have a very talented piper on call.


----------



## Woodster (Dec 7, 2006)

any 4cyl car wth a fart can.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> Is that the definition of an optimist? A piper with call waiting?:smile::smile:


He gigs more often than I do.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mahogany Martin said:


> +1 on that!!
> But the poor little loon tho, it takes a mean guy to hate the sound of a loon :smile:




...i LOVE the sound of a REAL loon.

however, as a creatively-challenged advertising hook?



-dh


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2007)

Woodster said:


> any 4cyl car wth a fart can.











Sounds like a souped-up sewing machine.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

How about a female cat in heat being beaten with Yoko Ono?


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> How about a female cat in heat being beaten with Yoko Ono?



LOL! That takes it :food-smiley-015:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Who sang that POC "Mandy"? His voice always sounds flat. I don't get why the chicks dig him.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Mooh said:


> Who sang that POC "Mandy"? His voice always sounds flat. I don't get why the chicks dig him.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


Barry Manilow!! Couldn't agree more!


----------



## jimmy peters (Nov 29, 2006)

i must be wierd , because i LOVE the pipes.
good luck
jimmy peters


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

jimmy peters said:


> i must be wierd , because i LOVE the pipes.
> good luck
> jimmy peters


Like I said, when they are played poorly...otherwise they sound great! Does seem like a lot of people dislike them though.

I thought of another sound that is annoying: "We're out of beer". It is a sad, deplorable sound.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

"We're out of beer". It is a sad, deplorable sound."

"LAST CALL!" is worse! LOL 

*edit* Oops.... lost something in in the C&P.... Why Last Call is worse??? "We're out of beer" means that a good time has probably already been had.... "Last Call" means "We have more beer, but we're not going to allow you to stay and enjoy it" LOL 

Last Call is a major contributor to drunk driving.... People rushing to try to get their drinks in, before being kicked out into the night.... Maybe one day this country will grow up a little.....


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

ClintonHammond said:


> "We're out of beer". It is a sad, deplorable sound."
> 
> "LAST CALL!" is worse! LOL


"We're out of beer" and "Last Call" being screeched by Yoko Ono.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

ClintonHammond said:


> Last Call is a major contributor to drunk driving.... People rushing to try to get their drinks in, before being kicked out into the night.... Maybe one day this country will grow up a little.....


It's definitely a North American thing and I wouldn't hold my breath on that one.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> "We're out of beer" and "Last Call" being screeched by Yoko Ono.


Time to let Yoko go....:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

"It's definitely a North American thing"
Some places here have moved past such blinkered Puritanical thinking (N'awlins is way too smart of have last call....) so maybe one day, the rest of North America will catch up.

Heck... don't UK pubs still close at 11??? ,-)


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2007)

FenderMan said:


> It's definitely a North American thing...


I agree. My parents (Hungarian) brought me up respecting
alcohol. There was always wine on the table during meals.
North Americans start getting drunk as kids because of the 
taboo against drinking. It's just spirals out of control after that.


----------



## FenderMan (May 24, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I agree. My parents (Hungarian) brought me up respecting
> alcohol. There was always wine on the table during meals.
> North Americans start getting drunk as kids because of the
> taboo against drinking. It's just spirals out of control after that.


Exactly! We need to demystify a few things on this side of the planet.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

FenderMan said:


> Time to let Yoko go....:food-smiley-004:


Yeah,... I've worn that one out.


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

> I agree. My parents (Hungarian) brought me up respecting
> alcohol. There was always wine on the table during meals.
> North Americans start getting drunk as kids because of the
> taboo against drinking. It's just spirals out of control after that.


me too Hungarian parents as well and exactly the same experience

Andy


----------



## Renvas (May 20, 2007)

what i find most annoying is that feedback sound when you put a microphone and another electronic object together...

happens with guitars and mics... it kills when your inside a small room..


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Sorry for bringing up the whole Yoko thing again ;-) but on a related note, before I even read those posts I was thinking that Japanese opera has to be one of the most annoying sounds in the world (to me). No offense to anyone who is more of a free thinker than me...I just can't stand that stuff.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Once upon a time I would have said sitar music, but time has made me more curious about, and more appreciative of various kinds of music. I can happily listen to the pipes, sitar, and even atonal stuff where lots of pop, rap, and pablum like Manilow still grates on my nerves.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...much eastern music is extremely difficult for western minds to listen to, much less grasp and appreciate, even for those of us who claim to have open minds and open ears.

-dh


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...much eastern music is extremely difficult for western minds to listen to, much less grasp and appreciate, even for those of us who claim to have open minds and open ears.
> 
> -dh



Well, I love Eastern music and also love some of the fusion of pop and eastern music.

There are a couple of tracks in the movie The Fifth Element which are good examples of this melange. Very tasty and musical IMO.

Tablas and Sitar hev been heard in my home many times. Of course it DOES drive everyone except me from the room.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Well, I love Eastern music and also love some of the fusion of pop and eastern music.
> There are a couple of tracks in the movie The Fifth Element which are good examples of this melange. Very tasty and musical IMO.
> Tablas and Sitar hev been heard in my home many times. Of course it DOES drive everyone except me from the room.


...hmmmm....kinda reminds me of my family's responce to the strange food i eat.

i do admire those that can find a way to transcend our western music "box" and are able to enjoy the music of eastern cultures.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> I find eastern music with its non-12 tone even tempered scale to be much more acceptable to my ear than out-of-tune playing in western music. Eastern music is _supposed_ to sound like that, or so they tell me.
> The caveat here is that I have a thing for kids playing music. I have yet to hear a kids band "phone it in". They play with complete emotional commitment to the song, and that always creates a bit of wiggle room for tuning/intonation issues.



...and adds immeasurable charm!

has anyone noticed a recent trend in children's music, ESPECIALLY in jingles that feature children singing, where some misguided tool of a producer/engineer "fixes" both the offkey singing and the off-tempo phrasing?

THAT may be the most annoying sound in the world.

-dh


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Tablas and Sitar have been heard in my home many times.


Far out. I love hearing the Sitar and Tablas. The tabla player for Ravi Shankar, I don't remember his name, but,... wow.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

That whole Yoko-bashing thing seems a bit racist to me. Remember, she and John got married when even fewer celebrities were involved in interracial relationships than there are now. Had she been blond and blue-eyed or fit into the submissive sex-toy stereotype of the Asian female, she wouldn't be made fun of, she wouldn't have been blamed for the Beatles breaking up. But, hey, what do I know? I'm just some North American guy married to an Asian woman. I mean, nobody claims to have the right to pass judgment on my marriage, right?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> That whole Yoko-bashing thing seems a bit racist to me.


Nope. Have you ever heard her 'wailing'. I'm actually fond of her as an artist, but the 'wailing' part'? Between that and Paul McCartney singing "Silly Love Songs", man, that's a hard choice for annoying sound.


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

NB-SK said:


> That whole Yoko-bashing thing seems a bit racist to me. Remember, she and John got married when even fewer celebrities were involved in interracial relationships than there are now. Had she been blond and blue-eyed or fit into the submissive sex-toy stereotype of the Asian female, she wouldn't be made fun of, she wouldn't have been blamed for the Beatles breaking up. But, hey, what do I know? I'm just some North American guy married to an Asian woman. I mean, nobody claims to have the right to pass judgment on my marriage, right?


Hey brother...

I sincerely hope my reference to YO wasn't offensive to you. This wasn't my intent. Please accept my apologies if this was the case. 

lolligagger


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2007)

"Yoko-bashing thing seems a bit racist to me"
I have nothing against her race (There is, btw, only one race of humans on this planet.) I bash her because her 'music' sucks... Her influence on LS's music was terrible... (Not that I'm a huge fan of his in the first place...)

Her "art" is some of the most pretentious, over-blown garbage I've ever seen....


----------



## arloskay (Sep 5, 2007)

My kids arguing over something stupid...that's a pretty annoying sound.

But seriously, any high pitched screeching sound, like the old fingernails on a chalkboard sound...


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2007)

Some worthy submissions. I like bagpipes played well, my Dad plays a pretty mean accordion.....but several years back he decided to take up the violin. 
I don't know how people survive trying to learn that instrument.


----------

